# Caterham F1 Headquarters June 2016



## mookster (Jun 5, 2016)

Now I'm finally up to date with all my explores I can stop bombarding the forum for a little bit and let things get back to normal!

Of course before that happens I thought I should bring something new to the table, visited with Stoozie.

To save a lengthy post on the not-so-lengthy history of the Caterham F1 Team and it's very messy collapse and end, here is a very detailed article explaining exactly what happened -

How Caterham F1 collapsed - Racecar Engineering

This place is one of the strangest places I've ever explored. It's not old, it's one of the cleanest locations I've ever been in, and it smells very strange. All the power is still connected and works, so all the lights come on when you flick switches. This is a double-edged sword though as it also means you can't get through certain doors that required a keycard to unlock. Never the less we got around almost the whole site, the undisputed highlight of which is the old virtual reality racing simulator, unfortunately the actual F1 rig was removed when the assets were seized in 2014 but it's still a great space, and unfortunately the only room that doesn't have power!





















































































































Thanks for looking. more photos can be found here https://www.flickr.com/photos/mookie427/sets/72157668909586372 ​


----------



## krela (Jun 5, 2016)

Going nowhere fast!


----------



## Bones out (Jun 5, 2016)

krela said:


> Going nowhere fast!




Part of their problem.


----------



## smiler (Jun 5, 2016)

It looks as if they could restart in a week, interesting report and pics, Thanks.


----------



## mookster (Jun 5, 2016)

smiler said:


> It looks as if they could restart in a week, interesting report and pics, Thanks.



We talked to a local who has taken it upon himself to feed the fish left in the ponds out front who said word on the street is Ferrari are currently sniffing around it to make into a new UK base alongside their HQ in Italy. You're right there is everything they need in there to start up again right away.


----------



## tazong (Jun 5, 2016)

Have to say a couple of posts have come up that has made me extremley jealous that being the millenium falcon and this post here - i love my sci fi - my music and my f1 - i would eat my own poo to visit this place - hats off to you i really enjoyed it - thanks for sharing

I did mention i love my music - krela mentioned going no where fast - so this is your fault


----------



## HughieD (Jun 5, 2016)

Now that is a bit of a surreal place. Loved that one Mook and no need to apologise for bombarding the forum with reports when they are good as this one.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jun 6, 2016)

You were right about this place being so clean. Seeing as you are so used to walking through derelict buildings of pigeon poo and loose floorboards this must have been heaven to you, hope you wiped your feet before entering.


----------



## rockfordstone (Jun 6, 2016)

thats a great looking explore, wouldn't surprise me if it's kept clean so that it can be sold to another F1 team in the future


----------



## UrbanX (Jun 6, 2016)

Excellent as usual Mooks, always raising the bar!


----------



## flyboys90 (Jun 8, 2016)

Very smart!


----------



## s1235397 (Jun 11, 2016)

Dear mookster,

I am exploring possibilities concerning republishing your content on an automotive title I work for. Could you contact me via PM concerning permission?


----------

